# First time post... 2.5 gal project



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

This is my first time posting but long time viewer. Here is a pic of my first planted nano project, i will post additional pics throughout the stages.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Why is your JD bottle green?


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

lol... its an empty bottle that i refilled and stuck a high lighter in it.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

What kind of light do you have?


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

its a coralife with 2 9w bulbs .. i need to replace one of the bulbs to make them both white. I would like to fill it with a carpet plant (like gloso) and maybe some moss on the wood it will have... Any advice on substrate and co2?

Thanks ..
Rey


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If I had that size tank with those lights I would just use Excel and not CO2. It would be much easier, less mess, and not at all expensive. The substrate could be any of several commercial ones, or even 3M quartz.

And, by the way, welcome to the APC forum.


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

i have some flourite laying around which i mixed with the cheaper stuff a while back. Do you guys think this would be good to use?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Hoppy said:


> And, by the way, welcome to the APC forum.


Hoppy this it PT :icon_lol: 

I would go with AS it works miracles and go with DIY co2 keeps the cost low and affordable but down side you gotta replace it like once a month...check my 2.5 out... over here


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

guppy your tank looks bad @$$.... i'll probably give ur c02 recipe a try..by the way, what is AS?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

guppy said:


> Hoppy this it PT :icon_lol:
> 
> I would go with AS it works miracles and go with DIY co2 keeps the cost low and affordable but down side you gotta replace it like once a month...check my 2.5 out... over here


Yeah, well, uh,...........you know there comes an age when everything just seems to run together.:icon_conf


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

reyrey said:


> what is AS?


AS is aquasoil by ADA you can get some from Aquarium Design Group or Aqua Forest Aquarium.



Hoppy said:


> Yeah, well, uh,...........you know there comes an age when everything just seems to run together.:icon_conf


I know gets the best of us :icon_frow


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

AS Powder type maybe?

May I ask how you suspended your lights?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

> Hoppy this it PT


 I like the fact that the forums HERE have something typed up underneath them to give you an idea what posts belong where. I think it is helpful. 

I think the description under Nanos is right on the money! Planted Tanks on a budget. 

Oh, yeah and someone from my area actually has his 75 gallon tank posted here (which looks great). Maybe someday through PlantedTank my area can eventually have a group of members like people in California!


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

Nightshop said:


> AS Powder type maybe?
> 
> May I ask how you suspended your lights?



Wire leader used for fishing.... If you look close you can see it on both sides.


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

where can i buy aquasoil online???


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

try this reyrey

aquaforestaquarium.com


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks. I just ordered my ada aquasoil and 3lbs of stones from aquaforest... still not decided whether to use diy co2 or excel.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

I would go for Co2 becasue think of how much a bottle of Excel cost and the ingredients of a DIY Co2 cost.


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

Updated pic ... added some aquasoil, filter, and Ohko Stones..


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks really good. Did you use all of your Aquasoil? It doesn't look like there's much in there. You want 2-3" of it...

Also, you might want to start off with Excel and move to DIY CO2 if things aren't growing well. An $8 bottle of Excel will last you months in that tank and it's really difficult to get consistent CO2 out of DIY. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

No definitely did not use the whole bag... I was thinking of adding more. Do you think i will be able to grow Gloso or Hc with excel


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

You have 18w of light, right? Yeah, change out that actinic bulb and you should be able to grow them. You should definitely make your substrate deeper though. They'll need more to root in. I just planted my HC today and am planning on only using Excel. SCMurphy has a great nano with HC using Excel. Check here.

That piece of Ohko stone in the back left is AWESOME!


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah its an 18w pc light. Thanks for the info and compliments..will post additional pics this weekend


----------



## reyrey (Nov 16, 2006)

my water has turned cloudy... does aquasoil cuz this???

Thanks..

Got my bottle of excel today along with a white 9w bulb to replace the blue one the fixture had ..


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah it should clear up in a couple days... Maybe try decreasing the flow of you filter so the water doesnt stir up the AS.


----------

